# My ExE-SG collection is finally complete!



## KevinL (May 3, 2005)

I love the newer Surefire Executive Elite series with the body mounted clip and I am REALLY happy to complete my collection!!

Just today a package arrived containing an E1e-SG and a KL1-SG. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy23.gif I can't stop smiling!

Last November, I acquired my E2e-SG, so that's the last of the missing pieces I need to complete the collection. The KL1 is the classic low dome, NX05 optic, non-scalloped-bezel, guaranteed bad tint and all but that doesn't faze me in the least.

Now I must find a Pelican case with foam to house these pretty lights. And to think once upon a time I told myself "I'll buy lights only if I intend to use them" well ok to HECK with that, I'm collecting now!! You know it has bitten you when you start providing cases for them and handling them with gloves and telling yourself "these aren't for rough use".. 

Now, someone please recommend a Pelican case and foam for these, part numbers would be appreciated since I am a complete n00b when it comes to Pelican cases - the only product I have of theirs are three incan lamps, and not even complete flashlights at that!

Special thanks to akula88 and brightflashlites for making all of this possible!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif 

SG Collection:






My EDC "beater" together with its collection mirror image:





What EDC used to be before the LED, again with mirror image:





Bezel shot of both KL1s showing scallops and lack thereof:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 3, 2005)

KevinL, I have all the same lights! Now you will need to add and E2-SG and an E1-SG. Then your set will REALLY be complete! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## juancho (May 3, 2005)

To complete your collection Kevin, you need a E2e SG "traditional" (with the flats sides) 
Maybe I can help you!!
best
Juan C.


----------



## KevinL (May 3, 2005)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I much prefer the Elite series with the clip, but perhaps one day I will get around to those. 

In the meantime, I say we let oldgrandpajack get the next KL1-SG that comes up, I think you and I have beaten him to the KL1s before.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Strange that my E1e-SG says "E1", but I tapped the lens and it is definitely Pyrex. All my other lenses sound just like it. I'm a BIIIIIIIIG fan of Pyrex, no Lexan here, not even a SF G2! 

The only Lexan light I have is the UV Aquastar, and that's because the outer bottle is Lexan. This is one application where I agree Lexan has an edge over glass /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 3, 2005)

Well, both oldgrandpajack and I prefer the clipless versions. Without the clip on the body and using the new style clipless head (either HA or SG) is my ideal E Series light. But you will definitely want to check out the clipless versions, because they are quite cool. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## cy (May 3, 2005)

here's what you really need, two modded by McGizmo E1E's. L1 head BB750 TWOJ was made for Keissling and BB500 red luxeon was made for Carpe.


----------



## akula88 (May 3, 2005)

Kev, 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

As what Juan said /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif ...
Take you time in getting the flat-side to match with your flat-side E1e... and a rounded E1e (is there already one?? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif) to match your E2e.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/evilgrin07.gif ... then SF offers the new gen KL1 in SG in our dreams yet

I've had my chance to complete my E2e flatside within six months last year. After photographing them together, I had to let go of three lights/body (E2d/ E2o / L4). I'm now starting to make a run for the rounded bodies with an E2L and E2d... I'll take my time this time. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## juancho (May 3, 2005)

This is what you need






E2e SG traditional


----------



## juancho (May 3, 2005)

What about a McGizmo modified E1e-Kl4 head with a Bad Boy 600 driven a Luxeon I R2H ???


----------



## KevinL (May 4, 2005)

The E2e-traditional is very nice. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The E1e with KL4 head is pretty, but I prefer 5Ws, even if I have to drive them in the TW4 configuration. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif - I love light, the more the better. I have an L4-HA at the moment. 

Hmmm..

What I *REALLY* want is the L4-SG. With Z57 clickie, and lettering on the body that says L4 Digital LumaMax. 

Or even better, a PK-limited-edition nickel-plated L4 just like the M6 he did for one of CPF's raffle auctions. With his logo. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/takeit.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/paypal.gif one can dream, right? While I'm dreaming, nickel-plated Digital Ultra. That one would be locked in a trophy case and guarded.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/xyxgun.gif

Failing which, I would be quite content to get a KL4 head stripped and clear-coat anodized (Type 2 finish, but good enough - SG's type 2 anyway). I don't want bare Al because of the work required to take care of it, a Type 2 coat will last years. I have a 1996 MiniMag that was anodized in clear and that thing has lasted forever - the only thing that ever got scratched was the darn lens, and that was fixed with a $1.50 mineral glass replacement. 

Thanks for reminding me, perhaps I should have a word with Chop about the KL4.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 4, 2005)

juancho and cy, I think KevinL, in this particular thread, is interested primarily in the silver flavors of Surefire, and not the HA Nat colors. I prefer the "SG" tilt as well. Here's my Surefire "SG" collection (the 9P is actually "clear anodized"):


----------



## KevinL (May 5, 2005)

Yup, the silver colored SFs, although I agree the HA3 lights are extremely practical creatures and I own a few of those too. Just finished assembling my "C2/M2 Essentials" kit today. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

My 6P-GM was the second Surefire I owned. Still here, I put it in the BOB. 

I had a word with Chop about a stripped KL4, and I was informed of some compromises I'd have to make if I went that route. Not really something I'd want to make, so... here's waiting for PK to make one since he can anodize/electroplate the parts prior to assembly. Our difficulties lie in the fact that we have to take a complete KL4 head and dissassemble it.


----------



## juancho (May 5, 2005)

KevinL,
Sorry I am going to use your thread to communicate with Dad.
*Dad,*
About your collection: 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/bowdown.gif


----------



## arewethereyetdad (May 5, 2005)

Juan, thanks, I'm touched. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## KevinL (May 9, 2005)

No apologies needed at all, this is a great thread about SG lights /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Dad, you should show off that pic in the current "Is it an E1" thread.. I'll link them to this thread.


----------



## Size15's (May 15, 2005)

I've got an E1-GM and an E2-GM (but not the recent versions).
My E1-GM was my first SureFire after my 12PM. I got it the same time I got my M2 (what is now the C2). It's well used and worn. I got a KL1 in GM/SG though. It makes a sexy combination!

I suggest you check out the Maxpedition (sp?) "dodecapod" pouch thingy for storing and protecting flashlights.

I intend to pick one up soon.

Al


----------

